# Masterbuilt XL Smokers On Sale $157.00



## schmitzmoke (Sep 7, 2013)

I noticed the Masterbuilt XL Smokers are on sales at Wally World for $157.00 with free shipping to stores.

*Masterbuilt Propane Smoker:*

4 chrome cooking racks
1,307 sq in of cooking space
Stainless-steel burner and type 1 regulator hose
15,400 BTUs
Push-button ignition
Porcelain-coated wood chip tray and water pan included
Built-in temperature gauge
Masterbuilt Extra Wide Propane Smoker model# 20050211
Warranty: 30 days from date of purchase
This is a great price for this highly rated unit. I have this one and I love it,,


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2013)

Schmitz.......    Off site links are against policy..... please read the    /Terms of Service/        and the part about off site links.......

Dave


----------



## smoking aj (Sep 8, 2013)

Cabelas has a Masterbuilt 40 "sportsman" with new exterior and more racks. Maybe the standard 40 is being replaced with the new model.


----------



## schmitzmoke (Sep 9, 2013)

Double post,,


----------



## schmitzmoke (Sep 9, 2013)

The new unit only has 4 inside racks, that's the same as the old version. It appears that the only change is the side and door handles. I would grab the older version for $157.00!


----------



## smoking aj (Sep 9, 2013)

From Cabelas:

_"The new Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 40" Vertical Gas Smoker, Item: IK-551259, has 6 racks and can hold up to 7 instead of 4 for an increase of 980 sq inches of cooking surface. It also includes quick and easy push-button ignition."_


----------



## schmitzmoke (Sep 10, 2013)

Check out the description (in red)  from the web page;

So what is 4 or 6? The picture shows 4!

This deal includes a cover though,,, or does it?!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





[h3]Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 40" Vertical Gas Smoker[/h3]




15,400-BTU stainless steel burner
Heavy-duty powder-coated steel
Door locks for improved seal
Four chrome racks
Adjustable gas control
Push-button ignition

The Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 40" Gas Smoker gives outdoor chefs the performance and space they need to deliver great food. This large 40" smoker features a potent 15,400-BTU stainless steel burner and Type-1 regulator. Heavy-duty powder-coated-steel construction will stand up to years of use. Six chrome racks provide 1961 sq. in. of cooking space so you'll always have enough food for your crowd. Can hold up to seven racks, for a total of 2,287 sq. in. of cooking space. The adjustable gas control and full-range thermometer built into the smoker's door let you monitor and maintain even temperatures for perfect slow smoking. Patented flame disc bowl and specially designed porcelain water bowl help ensure juicy and tender meat. Full-size door makes for easy access to add wood, water or check on cooking progress. Door locks for an improved seal to keep smoke and heat inside. Cool-touch door handle. Quick and easy push-button ignition.  Exclusive SMU package for Cabela's includes cover, two sausage hangers and a recipe DVD. Imported.
*Exterior:* 44"H x 29"W x 21"D.
*Interior:* 23.5"H x 23.5"W x 21"D.
*Weight:* 79 lbs.


----------



## ylee1 (Sep 23, 2017)

Just bought one of these guys at Walmart in Chicago for $85 totaled $101 with tax and 2 year extended warranty. I drive a truck and this is only place I found it that cheap. Also they have the smaller portable propane one for $44 happy hunting


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 23, 2017)

Now is the season for discounts on anything BBQ. Gotta make room for the Xmas stuff.


----------



## reallysmoking (Sep 25, 2017)

I got mine in Walmart : https://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbuilt-Propane-Smoker/21151685

for $99 - they putting stuff away for winter , but it could be a little too late for best bargains , tho some years ago i got : https://www.walmart.com/ip/Kingsford-32-Charcoal-Grill-Black/37850145 - older model for 50% off in winter ...

So i would say this is the season for hunting ... grill, smoker hunting and then smoking meats ...

FYI : cold smoke generator Mark V1 was attached to Smoker : https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=8WkutqB0lCI


----------

